# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  محكمة مصرية: احالة أوراق 21 متهما في قضية استاد بورسعيد إلى المفتي

## mohamed73

قضت محكمة جنايات بورسعيد يوم السبت باحالة أوراق 21 متهما في قضية  مذبحة بورسعيد التي قتل فيها أكثر من 70 شخصا العام الماضي إلى المفتي  تمهيدا لصدور حكم باعدامهم. وحددت المحكمة جلسة التاسع من مارس آذار للنطق بالحكم في القضية  المتهم فيها 73 شخصا بينهم تسعة من رجال الشرطة. ووقعت الكارثة في الأول من  فبراير شباط عام 2012 في أعقاب مباراة في الدوري الممتاز المصري لكرة  القدم بين فريقي الاهلي والمصري البورسعيدي. ونقل التلفزيون المصري وقائع جلسة النطق بالحكم على الهواء مباشرة. وقد يساعد الحكم على تهدئة احتمال اندلاع اشتباكات جديدة في الشوارع  بعد أن هدد مشجعو وأسر شهداء بورسعيد بإثارة أعمال عنف جديدة إذا لم يتم  القصاص للشهداء. وكان كثيرون منهم طالبوا باعدام المتهمين. وجاء الحكم بعد سقوط تسعة قتلى في احتجاجات في مختلف أنحاء البلاد  يوم الجمعة والساعات الاولى من صباح يوم السبت على حكم الرئيس محمد مرسي  وحلفائه من الاسلاميين في ذكرى مرور عامين على الانتفاضة التي أطاحت بحسني  مبارك. ولم يحضر معظم المتهمين إلى قاعة المحكمة بالقاهرة لوجودهم بسجن  بورسعيد منعا لحدوث أي اعتداءات عليهم فور صدور الأحكام بينما حضر في قفص  الاتهام رجال الشرطة التسعة. وتواجد عدد كبير من أسر الشهداء داخل قاعة المحكمة حاملين صورا  لذويهم من الضحايا ورددوا هتافات القصاص للشهداء وهتاف "يا نجيب حقهم يا  نموت زيهم". واحتشد** ‬‬آلاف من أعضاء** ‬‬رابطة** ‬‬التراس** ‬‬أهلاوي من مشجعي  النادي الاهلي** ‬‬صباح** ‬‬يوم السبت** ‬‬امام** ‬‬البوابة**  ‬‬الرئيسية** ‬‬للنادي** ‬‬الاهلي** ‬‬بالجزيرة** ‬‬ترقبا** ‬‬للاحكام**  ‬‬القضائية. وتابع** ‬‬الاف** ‬‬من** ‬‬جماهير** ‬‬بورسعيد** ‬‬وأسر**  ‬‬المتهمين** ‬‬وعلى** ‬‬رأسهم** ‬أعضاء** ‬‬رابطة** ‬الجرين** ‬‬ايجلز**  ‬‬من مشجعي النادي المصري المحاكمة** ‬‬من** ‬‬خلال** ‬‬شاشات**  ‬‬التلفزيون. وبعد النطق بالحكم قال شاهد من رويترز إن ألوف الغاضبين في مدينة  بورسعيد الساحلية المصرية حاولوا اقتحام سجن المدينة لإطلاق سراح المتهمين. وقال إن قوات حراسة السجن تطلق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على الغاضبين لإحباط المحاولة.      وأضاف أن الغاضبين أشعلوا النار في إطارات السيارات وقطعوا الطريق أمام السجن

----------

